# ohio river fish



## macfish (Apr 7, 2004)




----------



## UFM82 (Apr 6, 2004)

To scoop all those dead fish out of the river! Or had they all just collected in an eddy or something. 

Great job cleaning up for the rest of us. 

LOL- you go dude! 

UFM82


----------



## Fishinfreak (Oct 12, 2004)

Not on the Ohio but close to it Bobber fishing is what worked for us.


----------



## sliprig (Apr 6, 2004)

Jerry, nice fish...who caught them for ya? How'd the trolling motor rewire work out? Didn't get out this weekend. Waited by the phone for your call............

Slip


----------



## macfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Nice to see ur still around Craig.
And yes they did come from a extended part of the ohio river.
Sliprig Didnt use my boat have not tried the wire job on the trolling motor yet.


----------



## UFM82 (Apr 6, 2004)

Wassup? Can I help?


----------



## fisherman5567 (Jan 3, 2007)

Jerry, you should hook up with Randy and go with him!


----------



## macfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Give me 1 good reason why i should go with Randy


----------

